# Cube Kid 200 (2018), Gewichte u Tuningpotenzial



## haural (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, da das aktuelle 16"  Commencal Ramones nächstes Jahr zu klein sein wird und die Bandbreite mit der Automatix nicht mehr ausreicht gibts vom Osterhasen was Neues. 

Bei Wiggle gäbe es aktuell das Kid 200 (http://www.wigglesport.de/cube-kid-200-mountain-bike-2018/) für günstige 218,- (inkl Neukundengutschein). Vom Gewicht her sieht das Cube mit angegebenen 9,9 schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Auch die Kurbellänge scheint einigermaßen ok zu sein. Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage wo das Potenzial für 8,x stecken könnte. Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Pedale, Sattel werden auf jeden Fall mal angegangen wenn sinnvoll. So um die 150,- bis max 200,- würde ich wohl noch investieren.

Hat jemand schon mal die Laufräder gewogen? Oder die Reifen? Konnte die original verbauten leider nicht identifizieren. Oder das Innenlager? Gerne auch Gewichte der anderen Teile und/oder "allgemeinere" Erfahrungswerte zu dem 2017er oder 2018er Modell.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Oktober 2018)

dann tausch auch gleich die Gabel, die ist aus Stahl, wie auch die Kurbel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (22. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich ist an dem Rad alles schwer. Laufräder sind schwer, 7-fach Schraubkranz, Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Kurbeln, Reifen.
Mein Sohn fährt es auch mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen die nicht so den Geldbeutel belasten und evtl. noch in der Ecke rumlagen. 
Bester Kauf waren die Litte Joe Reifen. Sind zwar schmaler als die Originalen, wiegen aber ca. 270g pro Stück weniger. (glaube die alten Pellen waren bei 560g). 
Kann heute Abend mal das Radl wiegen.
Tip: für deine veranschlagten ca. 400,- findet man gebraucht oder neu sicherlich schon ein Bike was 8,x kg wiegt.
z.B. das hier


----------



## haural (22. Oktober 2018)

Verwenden die tatsächlich noch einen Schraubkranz? Wäre für mich ein Kriterium nicht zu kaufen. Der einzige Grund warum ich Richtung neu gehen würde ist tatsächlich die Kassette und die Laufräder.


----------



## DC. (22. Oktober 2018)

haural schrieb:


> Verwenden die tatsächlich noch einen Schraubkranz?


 Ja! 
D.h. wenn du auf leicht willst, kommst du um neue Laufräder + Kassette nicht rum. Leichte Laufräder sind preislich natürlich der dickste Batzen.


----------



## haural (22. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis, dann werde ich mich wohl anderweitig umschauen.


----------



## MS1980 (22. Oktober 2018)

ich habe unser Cube für 150€gebraucht gekauft und denn für den Umbau nochnmal 150€ ausgegebn und bin bei 8kg gelandet ,,, 
Bilder sind hier: 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83787

gruß Marko


----------



## Tidi (22. Oktober 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe unser Cube für 150€gebraucht gekauft und denn für den Umbau nochnmal 150€ ausgegebn und bin bei 8kg gelandet ,,,
> Bilder sind hier:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83787
> 
> gruß Marko


Schöner Umbau mit überschaubaren Mitteln, genau meins! 
... evtl. noch n leichtes SingleSpeedKit suchen, die orig. Kassette wiegt sicher ne halbe Tonne ... ^^


----------



## joglo (22. Oktober 2018)

DC. schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist an dem Rad alles schwer. Laufräder sind schwer, 7-fach Schraubkranz, Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Kurbeln, Reifen.
> Mein Sohn fährt es auch mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen die nicht so den Geldbeutel belasten und evtl. noch in der Ecke rumlagen.
> Bester Kauf waren die Litte Joe Reifen. Sind zwar schmaler als die Originalen, wiegen aber ca. 270g pro Stück weniger. (glaube die alten Pellen waren bei 560g).
> Kann heute Abend mal das Radl wiegen.
> ...



Irgendjeman hatte hier eine schöne excel Liste gepostet wo aktuelle 20’ Kidsbikes nach Preis und Gewicht farbig markiert waren. Kann sich jemand erinnern und den Link bitte posten?
Neben Conway gibts auch ein paar andere Bikes die für die angedachten Range von 300-400€ wesentlich mehr bieten z.B.
Kubike 20, Frog Bike 52, Woom 4, Oreba MX 20 Team oder auch das ältere Commencal Ramones 20 (das 2018 Modell sieht toll aus aber mit 10Kg schon sehr schwer...). Gebraucht zusätzlich Kania/Pyro, Isla und Hotpepper in Erwägung ziehen.
Wenn Cube, dann würde ich gleich versuchen eine billige (<100€) Möhre oder Rahmen only aufzutreiben, weil es ganz einfach schwer ist bei dem ganzen minderwertigen und bleischweren verbauten Teilen einen Strich zu ziehen welche Teile man seinen Kinder zumuten kann bzw. mag...


----------



## Hille2001 (23. Oktober 2018)

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de. ????

Zum alten Bike:
Dazu musst du dein altes Bike auseinander nehmen und Teile wiegen.
Erst dann lässt sich beziffern wo Potential ist.
In der Gewichtsdatenbank findet man viel über Vergleiche.

Gegenüberstellung zu leichteren Teilen und den Preis beziffern.
Kann schnell ins Geld gehen.

Ich bin gerade am Project ein 26" um 1kg zu erleichtern ,dazu wiege ich gerade alle Teile und vergleiche dann mit Excel die Neuteile und es wird ein neues Gesamtgewicht errechnet.

KCNC ist eine gute Adresse für leichte Teile den Rest im Thread Leichtbau muss  nicht teuer sein suchen und ein paar Ideen bekommen.
Wobei da viele Teile nicht mehr aufzutreiben sind.


----------



## DC. (23. Oktober 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe unser Cube für 150€gebraucht gekauft und denn für den Umbau nochnmal 150€ ausgegebn und bin bei 8kg gelandet ,,,
> Bilder sind hier:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83787
> 
> gruß Marko


Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. Umbau lohnt meines Erachtens nur beim gebrauchten bike. Wenn auf den Neupreis nochmal 150,- drauf kommen, hätte man von Anfang an was leichteres holen können.

Bei amazon oder aliexpress gibt es auch schon Carbonteile für kleines Geld. Lenker, Stütze, Sattel etc. gibts es für unter 100,-.
Dennoch, am deutlichsten ist die Gewichtsersparnis an den Laufrädern zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (23. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Tipps. Die Fotos von Marko sind auch schon mal hilfreich. Ein wenig Erfahrung hab ich mittlerweile auch schon durch das Hotrock meiner Tochter. Schätze mal Cube u Speci schenken sich da nicht viel bei den Originalteilen.

Kennt einer das Gewicht des Rahmens vom Kid 200? Gerne auch ältere Baujahre. Habe ein sehr günstiges Gebrauchtes für wenig Geld gefunden bei dem der Rahmen i.O. scheint.


----------



## joglo (23. Oktober 2018)

Hi, zum Cube 200 Tuning gibt's hier recht viele Threads und sind auch richtig gute Bikes rausgekommen, einfach mal suchen.
User @gutschik hat z.B. ein sehr tolles Rad basierend auf einen Cube-Rahmen aufgebaut, Fotos und auch eine gute Liste zu den Gewichten gibts z.B. hier https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78829
Der Rahmen hat mit dem Originallack 1490g.

Hab übrigens die erwähnte gute Aufstellung aktuell kaufbarer 20" Kidsbikes wieder gefunden, leider nur als Bild auf meinem Computer. Lob geht aber an den mir unbekannten Ersteller:





Damit bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung das Cube die Bikes gefällig lackiert aber an sich keine guten Kinderräder baut, oder man halt recht viel (bis alles) austauschen muss. 
Wobei das 200 noch am besten geeignet ist, Cube 160 hat unsägliche Rücktrittbremse, Cube 240 bleischwere 3-fach Kurbel... Da bekommt man mit dem 200 nur ein üblich schlechtes Kinderrad mit Billigkomponenten...


----------



## rilerale (23. Oktober 2018)

Nabend,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen will.
Habe günstig ein Cube Kid 200 Race erworben.
Naja, leider ist daran ziehmlich viel defekt.
Orginal Gewicht 10,9kg. Mein Ziel waren eingentlich ca. 8,5kg.
Da soviel defekt ist, fällt ein leichter Laufradsatz weg und damit wird es schwer das Zielgewicht zuerreichen.
Hier mal meine Umbauteile
- Black Jack 
- Schlauch 7c
- Kurbel 32Z 127mm von Kubikes
- Gabel Frog Skyblack von Kania
- Kurzer Wake Vorbau von Ali
- Sattelstütze Carbon von Ali
- Lenker Carbon von Ali

Leider hat der Drehgriffschalter auch seine beste Zeit hinter sich, ebenso das Schaltwerk.
VR Nabe läuft auch nicht mehr sauber.
Hier bin ich aber an einem günstigen LRS aus dem Bikemarkt dran, halt nicht viel leichter wie orginal aber keine Schraubkasette mehr.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Welche Varianten von den Drehgriffschaltern gibt es, geht auch mehr als 8-fach?
Woher bekomme ich für einen schmalen Taler ein gutes Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig.
Habe zwar noch ein 105er aber da ist glaube ich bei 24Zähnen Sense.
Oder sollte ich nach einen guten SRAM suche?
Hier ist dann die Frage, weiss einer wie weit die Kubike Kurbel geht, bei Kania ist ja bei 8-fach Schluss.

Gruß Micha


----------



## kc85 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe damals im Bikemarkt ein quasi neuwertiges (inverses) XT-Schaltwerk RD-M760 für unter 20 EUR geholt. Als kürzere GS-Version passt das am Würfel gut. Warum invers? Weil damit das Runterschalten am Berg selbst unter Stress und ohne Kraftaufwand klappt.

Uns war 8-fach genug, weniger ist da mehr, schon aus Gewichtsgründen und damit die Kids bei der Schalterei den Überblick bewahren. Wichtig ist eher eine spürbare, gleichmäßige Stufung der Kassette. Ergo eher weniger Gänge.

Mit einem neu gekauften und verbauten Shimano SL-RS 47-Schalter (8-fach) in Verbindung mit dem inversen Schaltwerk klappte die Schalterei bei uns prima. Als Übersetzung war 32x11/32 völlig ausreichend.

Bei der Kurbel würde ich eher noch eine Nummer kürzer nehmen. Wir hatten eine 114er von Frog (Kaniabikes) verbaut. Die kommt übrigens auch problemlos mit 9-fach klar.

Bei Aliexpress sollte sich für sehr kleines Geld ein brauchbarer LRS auftreiben lassen (wenn man nicht selber bauen mag). Bald ist der 11.11. - da gibts dort immer super Preise.

kc85


----------



## rilerale (24. Oktober 2018)

@kc85 
Danke für die Tips.
Die Kurbel ist schon bestellt.
Momentan wehrt sich noch das Innenlager gegen die Demontage. Hier muss auch ein Neues rein, ich denke 107 oder 110mm.
Selbst bei Ali komme ich beim LRS locker auf 100€ mit Zoll, dies ist zu teuer. Leider.
Das mit dem Inversschaltwerk klingt gut. Ich muss halt genau aufpassen dass ich ein altes gutes finde, ab 10fach hatte Shimano doch was geändert oder?

Gruß Micha


----------



## haural (24. Oktober 2018)

...ein bezahlbares Inverses zu finden ist nicht mehr leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rilerale (24. Oktober 2018)

Bin an einem normalen alten XT dran.
Hab jetzt erstmal den Rahmen zum Fahrradladen gebracht, Innenlager will einfach nicht raus.
Da der finanzielle Rahmen eh schon gesprengt ist, werde ich den Rahmen noch neu lackieren lassen. Rrrrrrrrrrr
Ist nur die Frage wer dies im Raum Dresden gut und kostengünstig macht.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Kati (24. Oktober 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> Bin an einem normalen alten XT dran.
> Hab jetzt erstmal den Rahmen zum Fahrradladen gebracht, Innenlager will einfach nicht raus.
> Da der finanzielle Rahmen eh schon gesprengt ist, werde ich den Rahmen noch neu lackieren lassen. Rrrrrrrrrrr
> Ist nur die Frage wer dies im Raum Dresden gut und kostengünstig macht.
> ...


Hier wurde mehrfach eine Pulverbeschichtung in Heidenau empfohlen. Hab ich selber noch nicht genutzt. Musst du mal das Forum hier durchsuchen


----------



## rilerale (24. Oktober 2018)

Oh nein, nicht die alte kleine in Heidenau.
Da hatte ich mal vor ca. 15 Jahren meinen Rocklobster Rahmen. Ewig gewartet und die Qualität war naja, aber es war billig.

Ziehe meinen Kommentar zurück.
Der Rocklobster war da nicht, sondern ein Spezialized.
Qualität ist i.O. Preis auch, nur es dauert.


----------



## kc85 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe letztes Jahr zwei Rahmen bei Schmieder in Heidenau machen lassen. Ja, dauert etwas. Aber die Qualität war völlig ok - bei sehr günstigem Preis.

kc85


----------



## rilerale (24. Oktober 2018)

@kc85 
Wie gesagt ist bei mir sehr lange her, war nicht so begeistert. Damals war es ein Stahlrahmen.
Aber stimmt den Rocklobster hatte ich nicht dort, es war ein Spezialized Rahmen.
Ergebnis war gut aber hat lange gedauert.
Ich weiss noch dass ich wie in einer alten DDR Schmiede war und der Rahmen dort irgendwo abgelegt wurde.
Hatte schon geglaubt den sehe ich nie wieder.
Damals war es Stahl, den haben Sie erst Sandgestrahlt und dann beschichtet.
Weisst du ob sie auch Alurahmen entlacken?

Gruß rilerale
Korrigiere gleich mal meine vorrigen Kommentar, wäre ja blöd wenn jemand wegen meiner Demenz da nicht hin geht.


----------



## kc85 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte zwei rohe Alurahmen dort. Daher kann ich leider nichts zum Entlacken sagen.

Das Ambiente ist noch immer seeehr rustikal. Für die Pulvervorräte gibt es ein dickes Notizbuch, mit händisch eingetragenen Verbrauchsmengen. EDV gibts wohl keine. 

Als ich meine Rahmen nach 2 Monaten abgeholt habe (die waren aber schon eher fertig) wurde auch erstmal etwas gesucht, bis der Karton auftauchte.  Aber weg kommt da nix. Und die Rahmen waren zusätzlich säuberlich in Folien gewickelt. 

Ich war und bin absolut zufrieden. Die Beschichtung hält gut was aus. Und für den Preis hätte ich hier in Thüringen gerade mal einen halben Rahmen gepulvert bekommen, statt deren zwei. 

kc85


----------



## rilerale (25. Oktober 2018)

@kc85
also hat sich Nichts geändert, willkommen in der Lehrzeit. Ist man nicht mehr gewohnt. Aber zum arbeiten braucht man halt kein schnickes Büro oder Verkaufsraum. Wenn ich noch an meine Lehrzeit denke, diese Dederon Schürzen und Mäntel, achnee andere Zeiten.


----------



## Tidi (25. Oktober 2018)

... wird mit Sicherheit vorher entlackt, damit das Pulver sich vernünftig auf die Oberfläche legt bzw. die el.magn. Bindung vernünftig erfolgen kann.
Übrigens danke für den Tip, muss demnächst auch mal was pulvern lassen ...


----------



## Linipupini (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann die colours Manufaktur in Zwickau empfehlen.
geht alles einfach über ebay, einfach Pulverbeschichtung + Entlackung eingeben.
Kostet als 1-schichter 89€ + 9,90€ Versand. Du schickst dein Rahmen ohne Vorarbeit auf deine Kosten hin, 
wird entlackt, schonend gestrahlt und Pulverbeschichtet ( alle RAL Farben) sowie gut verpackt wieder zurückgeschickt.
Habe bisher schon 4 Rahmen da pulvern lassen, haben immer gute Arbeit abgeliefert.


----------



## kc85 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ja, colous-manufaktur ist nicht übel, zumal wenn es schnell gehen muss.

Beim Schmieder hab ich halt für zwei Rahmen (inkl. Trinkgeld) nur 85,- EUR gelassen. Dafür dauerts halt etwas länger und man muss am besten direkt dort aufschlagen. Wenn man das, wie ich, mit in einem Wandertag in der sächsischen Schweiz verbinden kann, ist das kein Beinbruch.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onichen (25. Oktober 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> Hier ist dann die Frage, weiss einer wie weit die Kubike Kurbel geht, bei Kania ist ja bei 8-fach Schluss.
> 
> Gruß Micha




Laut Aussage von KUbike nach Anfrage bis zu 11-fach kompatibel


----------



## Onichen (25. Oktober 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Beim Schmieder hab ich halt für zwei Rahmen (inkl. Trinkgeld) nur 85,- EUR gelassen.
> 
> kc85



Wow. Das ist mal wirklich ein Schnapper. So was sollte ich hier in BaWü auch für mein 24er Projekt haben. Der Rahmen könnte neuen Lack vertragen und die Gabel ist noch roh


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. Oktober 2018)

man darf aus BaWü auch Post nach Zwickau verschicken .....


----------



## Onichen (25. Oktober 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> man darf aus BaWü auch Post nach Zwickau verschicken .....


Nach Zwickau ja, aber zum Tipp von kc85


----------



## rilerale (25. Oktober 2018)

@Onichen 
dann ruf mal dort an und frag ob du den Rahmen und die Gabel zu senden kannst.
03529 511925 meines Wissens gibt es keine Internetseite oder E-Mail Adresse.

Gruß Micha


----------



## rilerale (26. Oktober 2018)

Nabend,
so Schrauber hat das Innenlager raus bekommen, für 10er.
Das Orginale war ein 122, hier wir aber immer von 107 oder 110 geredet.
Was passt da nun?
Morgen geht der Rahmen nach Heidenau zum Pulverbeschichten, ich hoffe ich sehe Ihn vor Weihnachten wieder.

Gruß Micha


----------



## kc85 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte ein Neco HAL 920 in 110,5mm verbaut, zusammen mit der Frog-Kurbel und bei demontiertem innerem Schutzring.

Je nach Kurbel und Hersteller des Lagers kann sich bei dir was ganz anders als "passend" erweisen.

Zu den Innenlagern vielleicht auch noch mal das hier lesen. Im Falle des Neco würde z.B. 107 oder 110 hinsichtlich Kettenlinie und Baufreiheit gar keinen Unterschied machen.

kc85


----------



## ebony80 (27. Oktober 2018)

Nimm das kubike 20 mtb. Farbe ist hier wählbar und alles macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Sehr leicht ist's auch. Unser Sohn (4) liebt dieses bike. Hat in wunschlackierung 410 gekostet


----------



## rilerale (27. Oktober 2018)

@ebony80
410€ waren mir eben zu viel. Daher ein gebrauchtes Cube und selber Hand anlegen.
Habe halt Pech mit der Basis gehabt.
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Schaltwerk Shimano short 8 fach, ist echt schwierig was für unter 30€ zu finden.
Was könnt ihr für einen Steuersatz empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (27. Oktober 2018)

Hätte hier ein gebrauchtes Altus vom Orbea rumliegen, hat schon bessere Zeiten gesehen, schaltet aber noch ordentlich .....


----------



## rilerale (27. Oktober 2018)

@ehmm?? 
Danke, dachte eher an Deore aufwärts.


----------



## rilerale (3. November 2018)

So,
der Rahmen ist ja nun noch mindestens 3 Wochen weg.
Also habe ich einige Teile bei Ali geordert.
Nun stellt sich die Frage wie kürze ich am besten den Carbon Lenker und die Stütze, einfach absägen und gut?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Linipupini (4. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> So,
> der Rahmen ist ja nun noch mindestens 3 Wochen weg.
> Also habe ich einige Teile bei Ali geordert.
> Nun stellt sich die Frage wie kürze ich am besten den Carbon Lenker und die Stütze, einfach absägen und gut?
> ...


Jup, wenn du ne Flex hast um so besser.


----------



## joglo (4. November 2018)

Absägen und gut...
Vor dem Sägen Abkleben mit Tesa o.ä. hilft damit die Fasern nicht aufsplittern, Handsäge mit Stahlsägeblatt tut's auch, ich würde versuchen nicht zu sehr zu stauben bzw. das einzuatmen, Manche schwören darauf danach die Kante mit Klarlack o.ä. zu versiegeln.


----------



## MS1980 (4. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> @ehmm??
> Danke, dachte eher an Deore aufwärts.


Ich schmeiße mal microshift hier mal rein. Habe den Shifter 9fach mit nen XT Schaltwerk am 24 zoll angebaut und das funzt super. Und die findet man desöfteren bei ebay für wenig Geld.  
Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rilerale (4. November 2018)

@Linipupini @joglo
danke also doch nicht so aufwändig wie man mitunter liest.

Gruß Micha


----------



## rilerale (13. November 2018)

Nabend

so momentan warte ich noch auf den Rahmen.
2 Fragen habe ich noch.
Woher gibt es gut kürzbare Lenkergriffe für die Gripshift, fürn schmalen Taler?
Und wo kann man gute Fahrradaufkleber machen lassen, also mit eigenem Text?

Gruß rilerale


----------



## kc85 (13. November 2018)

Gut kürzbar ist sowas hier: https://www.ebay.de/itm/2Stk-Gummi-...Rutsch-MTB-Fahrradgriff-stosfest/223186194082

Oder man verbaut Schaumstoffgriffe.

Aufkleber bastel ich mir immer selber am Rechner (mit Inkscape) und lasse die dann in der nächsten Werbebude plotten.

kc85


----------



## rilerale (14. November 2018)

@kc85 
danke für die Tips


----------



## Linipupini (14. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> Und wo kann man gute Fahrradaufkleber machen lassen, also mit eigenem Text?



Ebay, einfach Aufkleber selber gestalten eingeben. Hab ich bei meinem Fat auch so gemacht. Preise sind auch ok und die Ware ist schnell da
<a href="https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2110494" ><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2110/2110494-fzazlj32s649-20170208_163150-original.jpg" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="2110494" /></a>


----------



## joglo (14. November 2018)

wenns rein um einen Text oder Namen mit unterschiedlichen Fonts und Farben geht kann ich das hier empfehlen: https://www.aufkleber-designer.de/wunschtext.php


----------



## rilerale (14. November 2018)

Danke,
Leider ist die Minimalgröße überall zu groß.


----------



## Kwietsch (16. November 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein.
Ich hab ja gerade erst 2x 16 Zoll Bikes gebaut und die werden auch reichlich genutzt.

Langfristig hatte ich mir bei eBay Kleinanzeigen schon die üblichen Verdächtigen in 20 Zoll auf Suchen gesetzt (Orbea MX, Kubikes, Frog, Woom...). Tja, und dann gestern abend 20km entfernt lokal ein Cube 200 in absolutem Bestzustand für 100,- eur geschossen, bei dem lt. Kind und Frau "eigentlich" gar nix zu machen wäre, abgesehen von Papas Wunsch nach Gewichtsverlust.

Ich denke ich werde Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Stütze, Sattel, Schläuche, Reifen und Laufräder nebst Schaltung angehen. Hängt auch ein wenig vom Budget ab. Bei der Gabel werde ich entweder die Finger komplett weglassen (auch wenn die schwer ist) oder auf Carbon gehen. Die fast neuwertige Lackierung darf dieses mal nicht angerührt werden.

Es wird bei diesem Bike keinen Scheibenbremsen Umbau geben. Hier muss es wieder Tektros M730 mit Avid Single Digit (wie schon am Carver PHT 16, das funktioniert richtig gut und reißt keine riesen Löcher in die Kasse) tun.

Hier wurde schon Ali als Quelle für Laufradsätze genannt. Hat da jemand konkrete Erfahrungen, sonst such ich mal in Ruhe.
Wie gesagt, ich hab Zeit, und damit auch Budget, weil ich es in kleinen Häppchen besser in den Büchern verstecken kann


----------



## rilerale (16. November 2018)

@Kwietsch 
Glückwunsch.
Habe bei meinem zwar weniger gezahlt, war auch total runter.
Gerade mit dem Gabelwechsel holst du mit sehr überschaubaren Budget viel Gewicht.
Weiss ja nicht ob bei dir der Steuersatz noch i.O. ist. Falls ja holst du dir bei Kania  https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...rog-16-26-zoll/44?number=frogfork20skb17&c=43 eine Gabel deiner Wahl und bist ab 39€ + Versand los.
Damit hast du mal eben flink knapp 500g gespart.
Ähnliches gilt auch für die Kurbel nur kann es hier sein du brauchst ein neues Innenlager mit anderer Länge.
Sattel musst du schauen, der Cube wiegt nur 287g.

Zum LRS: das liegt je nach Angebot bei Ali zwischen 80 - 100€ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EMS...eilin-front-2-rear-5-bearing/32795388633.html
, da kommt dann aber noch der Zoll drauf.
Habe ich mir auch mal überlegt. @Buncki hatte mir auch mal Eins angeboten, leider hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet.

Allerdings finde ich die Naben verdammt laut.






Viel Spass


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. November 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon Ali als Quelle für Laufradsätze genannt. Hat da jemand konkrete Erfahrungen, sonst such ich mal in Ruhe.



Was wiegt denn der LRS vom Cube ? Ich hab bei meinem Umbau abgewogen das der LRS zwar Gewicht spart, aber 100gr mehr kosten als zB bei der Gabel .... ich hab mein LRS von 36 Speichen auf 24 Reduziert und spare ca. 135gr ein, nicht viel, aber kostenlos ;-) und smälert den Abstand zu den ALI HT LRS .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (16. November 2018)

Ich danke Euch beiden!

Zum Gewicht. Ich spare lieber am Laufrad 100g als an der Gabel 300g. Zusammen mit Reifen/Schläuchen nimmt man da schnell viel rotierende Masse weg.
Aber ich schaue mir natürlich beides an und suche mal bei Ali nach ner Carbongabel, die passen könnte.
Laufradsatz mit weißen Felgen und Naben wäre auch genial. Ich hab aber Zeit. (Das muss ich mir immer mal einreden sonst ist das Teil im Januar fertig und steht 1 Jahr rum und ich muss mir neue Basteleien suchen)

Zum Zustand des Bikes, das steht da wie neu. Steuersatz etc. alles noch gut.


----------



## Linipupini (16. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht ob bei dir der Steuersatz noch i.O. ist. Falls ja holst du dir bei Kania https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...rog-16-26-zoll/44?number=frogfork20skb17&c=43 eine Gabel deiner Wahl und bist ab 39€ + Versand los.
> Damit hast du mal eben flink knapp 500g gespart.


Aber bitte daran denken, dass die Frog Gabeln im Bereich des Lagersitzes einen ziemlich dicken breiten Sitz haben, das kommt wohl vom Semi Steuersatz, wenn ihr einen normalen Steuersatz verbaut, müsst ihr die Gabel in dem Bereich abdrehen.


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2018)

hallo kwietsch,
der lrs vom voi ist fuer das aufgerufene geld wirklich ok, was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, du hast so ein nettes 16er gebaut.  da ist die sache mit den bremsen, wenn du eh den lrs und die gabel evtl. auch wechseln willst dann doch auch nicht der act. der aufpreis für einen adapter am hinterrad (typ a2z meine ich) und scheibenbremse ist ja nicht mehr so wild. die disc gabel nimmst du die commençal, die kostet mit30€- 9€ weniger als die frog, da ist der adapter hinten schon gratis...
und wenn du zeit hast, gibt es auch sicher mal me günstigste scheibenbremse...


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. November 2018)

zu der Commercial Gabel kommen nochmal 13€ Versand .....


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2018)

ja, aber bei kania auch 6.90...


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. November 2018)

Klar, wollte das nur mal dazu erwähnen, hier und da summiert sich ganz schnell - hab ich grad selber gemerkt ;-)



Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich spare lieber am Laufrad 100g als an der Gabel 300g.


Im Grundgedanken geb ich dir Recht, rotierende Masse. Wobei man auch sagen könnte 300gr weniger an der Gabel im vergleich zu 50gr am LRS machen es leichter das Rad hoch zu heben an Kanten .... was bei mir aber dazu kam zu der Überlegung war die Felgenbreite .... ALI HT ist recht schmal ... aber da hat jeder andere Proritäten ;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (16. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> hallo kwietsch,
> der lrs vom voi ist fuer das aufgerufene geld wirklich ok, was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, du hast so ein nettes 16er gebaut.  da ist die sache mit den bremsen, wenn du eh den lrs und die gabel evtl. auch wechseln willst dann doch auch nicht der act. der aufpreis für einen adapter am hinterrad (typ a2z meine ich) und scheibenbremse ist ja nicht mehr so wild. die disc gabel nimmst du die commençal, die kostet mit30€- 9€ weniger als die frog, da ist der adapter hinten schon gratis...
> und wenn du zeit hast, gibt es auch sicher mal me günstigste scheibenbremse...



Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Adapter. Das schau ich mir alles mal an.
Erstmal werde ich das Ding durchchecken.

Ich hätte noch ne Guide RS frisch überholt übrig 
Am Carver kam unsere mit den umgebauten V-Brakes gut zurecht, sagt aber auch, dass die Bremse am Commencal leichter geht.

Mal sehen. Ich werde hoffentlich um Weihnachten 3 Wochen Urlaub haben und mich dann intensiv damit befassen. So lange sauge ich hier mal Infos ab 

Danke Euch!


----------



## rilerale (16. November 2018)

@Linipupini 
uff hast recht mit dem Steuersatz. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Na da muss ich mir ja auch noch einen Neuen holen. Oder kann ich auch einfach nur das "Unterteil" auf als Semi nehmen und oben bleibe ich bei "Normal", wäre schade um den FSA TH 872 der noch da ist.

Gruß Micha


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2018)

das die felgenbreite nicht gerade üppig ist haben sowohl ich als auch andere in diversen anderen beiträgen bereits erwähnt, 2.10 geht aber locker rein. und mehr braucht's meistens auch nicht wirklich, will aber hier auch nicht wieder ne diskusion über groesse und breite starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (16. November 2018)

@Kwietsch 
hab gerade mal geschaut, die a2z adapter sind gerade echt teuer, die gab's wirklich mal für um 9 €....
der hier ist nicht schön, aber bei den bastelkuensten die du am 16er gezeigt hast, ist das ne günstige anregung...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...Mounting-Holder-Conversion-Rear-/312247148897


----------



## Kwietsch (16. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> @Kwietsch
> hab gerade mal geschaut, die a2z adapter sind gerade echt teuer, die gab's wirklich mal für um 9 €....
> der hier ist nicht schön, aber bei den bastelkuensten die du am 16er gezeigt hast, ist das ne günstige anregung...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...Mounting-Holder-Conversion-Rear-/312247148897



Danke für die Info, aber da würde ich eher schweißen lassen. Was aber gegen "Lack bleibt unangetastet" spricht.
Weihnachtsurlaub wird Erleuchtung bringen.

Bei den Reifen...am Commencal derzeit Black Jack, am Carver Kenda Smallblock 8. Geht beides...der Kenda ist schön leicht...vermutlich wird der es wieder...der Tochter reicht das locker...


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2018)

der kenda läuft bei uns am 16er und am 20er. ohne probleme, aber hier regnet es auch nicht so oft...


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2018)

das mit dem adapter war ja weil du gesagt hast an den lack willst du nicht ran.


----------



## rilerale (16. November 2018)

So habe mir das mal mit der Froggabel und dem Steuersatz angeschaut.
Leider habe ich gerade nicht den Rahmen zur Hand.
Aber ich denke mal da passt kein Semi Steuersatz rein, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Also wäre Abdrehen lassen das Beste, da muss aber schon eine Menge runter.
Oder ich presse den neuen Gabelkonus auf den .... gerade noch mal geschaut geht nicht.
Ich frage mal bei Kania ob ich die Gabel umtauschen kann.

Gruß rilerale


----------



## Kwietsch (20. November 2018)

Hab mir das jetzt mal angesehen und noch mal ein paar Fragen.
Verzeiht mir bitte, dass ich nicht jeden Cube Thread durchgesehen hab, ist zu viel. Mach ich aber noch, versprochen.

Der Plan: Abspecken.
Sattel bleibt, ist annehmbar leicht und gefällt der Tochter besser als der Spiderman Sattel (Spiderman ist doch für Jungs!)
Lenker Carbon Riser
Sattelstütze Carbon
Gibt es hier aktuelle Empfehlungen aus Fernost?

Vorbau wird wieder KCNC Fly Ride.

Bremse V Brake. tektro M730 und Avid Hebel. Bewährt und gut. Diesmal keine Scheibe. Ich möchte das Budget nicht so ausreizen, dass es gleich für ein neues Kubikes Custom reicht. Damit fällt auch Carbongabel aus Fernost aus, hab noch keine mit Cantisockeln gefunden.

Welche Gabel geht denn von der Einbauhöhe mit Cantisockeln am besten?

Gibt es den Chinalaufradsatz mit V Brake only? Ich möchte da eigentlich keine Discnabe, wenn ich sie nicht brauche.  Was brauche ich für ne Einbaubreite 100/130 oder 100/135? Ja, ich könnte messen, komme aber erst nächste Woche wieder ans Bike.

Oder hat jemand ne gut/günstige Felge und Nabe oder kompletten satz in weiß in petto? Die Novatec-Naben in weiß gibt's ja, Felge? Beim Ali finde ich irgendwie nix in weiß.

Wenn ich dann auf 8/9/10fach gehe, werde ich sicher nochmal zu Schaltungen einiges lesen müssen.

Kurbel guck ich mal später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (20. November 2018)

den laufradsatz gibt es für v-brake. ist auch noch mal leichter als der disc lrs. kann dir aber leider nichts zu den einbaubreiten am cube sagen.


----------



## Linipupini (20. November 2018)

Standart 100/135mm


----------



## rilerale (20. November 2018)

@Kwietsch
für Lenker und Sattelstütze wird BXT gern empfohlen, habe ich auch.
https://bxtbike.de.aliexpress.com/store/1942488

Bei den Gabeln wird gern Kania empfohlen.
War aber Heute dort und habe meine SkyBlack mit Teller für Semi Steuersatz gegen seine letze Gabel mit normalem Schaft getauscht.
Ansonsten hat er aber noch Gabel für V Brake und Scheibe da.
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-20-zoller/20-kania-gabel-roh-v/disc-brake/231?c=43


----------



## Kwietsch (21. November 2018)

So...man erledigt jobbedingt alles zwischendurch und hektisch, dabei übersieht man fast alles. Der Rahmen unseres Cubes hat Discaufnahme hinten. Damit ändert sich natürlich einiges ;–)

Das Einbaumaß der Kaniagabel erscheint mir etwas hoch, muss ich noch messen. Sonst Carbon aus Fernost. Ich beginne jetzt mal mit Zerlegung und dann wiege ich einige Teile.


----------



## giant_r (21. November 2018)

was ist mit der commençal gabel, die baut doch niedriger und ist auch noch günstiger.


----------



## rilerale (21. November 2018)

Meines Wissens steht commençal aber nicht gerade für leicht.


----------



## giant_r (21. November 2018)

die 24" wiegt um 700g d.h. die 20"dann wohl etwas weniger, das ist dann ähnlich wie die orbea disc gabel. und wohl aehnlich der kania. natürlich alles schwerer als china carbon, geht aber schneller und du hast ja selbst mit kania angefangen....


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2018)

Ich habe heute morgen um 5:35 Uhr die Gabel mal eben schnell gewogen und bin seitdem hellwach. 1051g mit Cantischrauben und dem Gabelkonus. Ganz schön bekloppt. Die muss raus.

Sattel wiegt 286g und wird daher wohl bleiben.

Ich musste dann aber los und messe die Gabel heute abend mal aus und schraube etwas weiter, wiege paar Teile etc.

Nachtrag:
Zerlegt isses komplett, Rahmen ist gereinigt und ein paar Teile habe ich gewogen.
Bilder in meinem Album.

Rest folgt...


----------



## Bastian_77 (24. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> Meines Wissens steht commençal aber nicht gerade für leicht.





giant_r schrieb:


> die 24" wiegt um 700g d.h. die 20"dann wohl etwas weniger



Gerade mal gewogen, 671gr mit Aheadsetkralle. PM Aufnahme für die Disc, da fällt also der Adapter noch weg ... ist der für 160 oder 140mm Scheiben Standart ?
Kein Leichtgewicht, aber Preiswert und für die die mal nen breiteren Reifen fahren wollen gibts genug Luft ....


----------



## giant_r (24. November 2018)

heisst das, du hast die commençal gabel  gekauft (trotz 13€ Versand?).
damit ist sie einiges leichter als die orbea team disc, auch weil du wie du schon gesagt hast, keinen is-pm adapter brauchst.
ob für 140 oder 160 kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (24. November 2018)

Ja, liegt jetzt hier. troz der 13€ Versand 
Preisleistung und die Option mal 2,3er Reifen montieren zu können haben mich überzeugt ....


----------



## giant_r (24. November 2018)

mach mal bitte bilder, wie die gabel zum orbea rahmen passt, aber jetzt hoehre ich hier auch schon auf, denn es geht ja hier eigentlich ums cube.


----------



## rilerale (30. November 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
Heute habe ich den Rahmen abgeholt, schönes Himmelblau geworden.
Habe 54€ bezahlt.
Der Rahmen war bei der Abholung noch warm.
Nur blöd die Froggabel Sky Black hatte ja den Teller dran, da hat mein FSA Steuersatz nicht gepasst.
Die Gabel habe ich unkompliziert bei Kania umgetauscht, nun ist sie lila.
Nochmals Danke an Kania.
Was nun, blau und lila sieht leicht schräg aus.
Nochmal die Gabel zu Schmieder habe ich keine Lust, also selber ran.
Entweder alles runter und Klarlack drauf, Wachs will ich nicht, oder Schwarz + Klarlack.
Nur welchen Lack könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gruß Micha


----------



## kc85 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe damals die neue Alu-Gabel am Würfel einfach Mattschwarz mit einer 2in1-Lackdose aus dem Toom gelackt, da genug drin in 2 großzügigen Schichten. Vorher kurz angeschliffen - fertig.

War eine Sache weniger Minuten und hat langfristig super gehalten. Die Gabel sah beim Verkauf nach über 2 Jahren noch aus wie neu.

kc85


----------



## rilerale (1. Dezember 2018)

@kc85 
danke für die Info


----------

